# Best Sleep Positions ever!



## FlyVizslasFly (Mar 1, 2015)

We have only had Dawkins for a little over 2 weeks and I am convinced that Vizsla's are the best dogs. This is my favorite part! Can your Vizsla do this????


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

When you look up the word "relaxation" in the dictionary, there's a picture of Dawkins!! ;D ;D ;D How sweet!!


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

LOL oh, how I miss the days of puppy narcolepsy  These pups are such characters. Enjoy every minute of it


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Just found this picture. It wasn't uncommon for me to find our boy passed out like this, even on car rides  Oh, the life of a V.


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

Sleeping on her back is Koda's favorite position! That way I can rub her belly to put her to sleep  

Edit to add pic


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Scout's contribution to this thread.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

einspänner said:


> Scout's contribution to this thread.


Hear No Evil, in vizsla style.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Working V sleeping position.
(This is not one of my dogs)


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I would (or I should say we would) contribute to this thread but my daughter gets all the good pics on her phone! Dharma likes to nest under blankets. Maybe later I will get Heather to post it. I have never been very good at posting pictures LOL!


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

I have always gotten a chuckle out of this picture (full disclosure, this is NOT RT.) Picture is of one of my breeders dogs relaxing at there home.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

This one is my favorite of baby Yoff.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

BELLY UP - the true sign of TRUST - @ home PIKE could fall asleep belly up @ the end of a pool cue - after a hard day in the field - @ the lodge with other pups - you will never C his tummy - even @ home with friends - the sun goes down - u never c his belly till everyone has left & only his family is with him !!!!!!!!


----------



## Oscar-vizzle (Jul 7, 2014)

Oscar in his usual position...


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I couldn't resist...


----------



## Zoton (Feb 4, 2014)

Bit dangerous this one 

From the archives last year.

Life in the fast lane by bigbikeshortlegs, on Flickr


----------



## Zoton (Feb 4, 2014)

Cant help myself-from last year.Must take more sleeping ones 


DSC00562 by bigbikeshortlegs, on Flickr


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

makes you wonder how they can sleep in some positions


----------



## fullmanfamily (Oct 17, 2014)

This is such a great post! Ruby has done all of these positions  I will have to share some pics soon!


----------



## fullmanfamily (Oct 17, 2014)

Here are some of our favorites!


----------



## toadnmeme (Jun 7, 2014)

My 2 love to cuddle and sleep in weird positions. Can you tell where the puppy's head is? Lol


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

had Elvis in town the other day for socialisation, he was whacked afterwards so Ruby let him give her a cuddle


----------



## K.Olsen (Jul 21, 2015)

These are some of my favorites of Nova sleeping


----------



## pjcodner (Jun 1, 2015)

Chloe when she was 7 weeks old


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

V's TRUST US !!!!!!!!!!! That's why they can sleep on their BACK !!!!! PIKE never shows his belly around other PUP's !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vizsla_Luka (Sep 8, 2015)

Just came across this thread. I was wondering if it was just my puppy that sleeps in the most hilarious positions....some of those pictures actually made me laugh out loud!


----------



## Sav (Dec 26, 2011)

Had my Delta for 3 weeks now, he's an absolute star and makes me smile every day.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

This is one of my favorite positions these two sleep in


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

This vizsla's place is not on the floor. Also, I think she want's to keep this one


----------

